# Hey Folks.....



## Buck Master (Oct 19, 2004)

Mod's....not spamming just wanted ya'll to know about this awesome event that I'm going to help with for the second year. Please keep these folks in your prayers.

4 May Bamc Event UPDATE!!

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Recovering injured soldiers being treated to a special "thank you" get together.

On May 4, 2006 an estimated 175 injured soldiers now recovering at Brooke Army Medical Center from their injuries suffered in Afghanistan and Iraq accompanied by their friends and families will be treated to a Texas Sized outdoor cookout on the grounds of the Soldier and Family Assistance Center located on Fort Sam Houston Military Base in San Antonio, Texas.

"Sportsmen Saying Thanks" is what we call it," said Keith Warren, host of two nationally broadcast outdoor television programs airing on The Outdoor Channel. Warren, his family, Forum Moderators and members of the Internet Forum on www.keithwarren.net have once again volunteered their time and energy to sponsor this event. "Many of our forum members are either active or retired military, and virtually all of our members feel obligated to do something special for these soldiers." This will be the second event of its kind that Warren and his forum members have provided for our soldiers. At the conclusion of the first event, Warren also presented the Soldier and Family Assistance Center with a donation of more than $3,000.00.

The first event was an unbelievable success due to the generosity of so many people. The looks on the faces of the soldiers is enough to motivate anyone to get involved and say thank you for their service. "I had the chance to visit with soldiers of all ranks, Generals included, and this is the least we can do to let them know that their service and dedication to America and our freedom will never be forgotten," said Warren.
The cost of putting on such an event is substantial. It is for that reason that we are seeking donations of any kind. Many of Warren's connections with fishing and hunting professionals are donating trips as their way of contributing to this event, but we will need more donations. All of the proceeds raised for this event will go directly towards the soldiers. 
We thank you in advance for your support of our American heroes and for the great country and the cost of freedom. With out our military that are all heroes, this would not exist.

If you would like more information about the second annual "Sportsman Saying Thanks" or would like to make a donation contact (210)316-6319 or email [email protected]. Additional information can also be found on Keith Warren's Outdoor Adventures website http://www.keithwarren.net

Folks....not trying to promote Keith's site but just wanted yall to know what we're doing in Texas for our troops. Maybe we can make this a nationwide event.


----------

